# to have a runny nose



## aniceto

como se dice"to have a runny nose" cuando alguien esta enfermo?

gracias


____________________
corrigeme si hay equivocaciones por favor


----------



## Drake

To have a runny nose... no estoy seguro pero podría ser "moquear" o "tener moquera"

Bye!


----------



## Tormenta

Drake said:
			
		

> To have a runny nose... no estoy seguro pero podría ser "moquear" o "tener moquera"
> 
> Bye!


 
I have a runny nose/Estoy resfriado/a . Esto significa "I have a cold", pero cuando dices "estoy resfriado" la gente sabe lo que está ocurriendo con tu nariz.  

También se puede decir: "tener moquera", "moquear", "se me caen los mocos", pero esto es muy coloquial. 

Que lindo tema  

Tormenta


----------



## Maeron

I have a runny nose = _Tengo catarro_.
Although the dictionary will tell you that this means "I have a cold", it is the way we say "I have a runny nose" in Mexico. For "I have a cold" we say "_Estoy resfriado/a_".


----------



## Super Chica

I think it's not very appropriate -at least in my country- to say "tener moquera" o "moquear" because it sounds vulgar.  The expression we use here (including doctors) is "tener romadizo", which is the equivalent for "to have a runny nose".   The word "romadizo" appears in the RAE.


> Correct my mistakes, pls.





> *..."de lo que no se puede hablar se debe guardar silencio" L. Wittgenstein*


----------



## funnydeal

"to have a runny nose"  =  tener fluido nasal

I had a runny nose yesterday = Tuve fluido nasal ayer.

"estar mocoso/a"  but it is very colloquial and it is also not polite.


Estar refríado / Tener catarro  = To have a cold


----------



## lauranazario

aniceto said:
			
		

> como se dice"to have a runny nose" cuando alguien esta enfermo?
> y tambien cuando se dice "to check the mail" como se dice? porque he oido "sacar el correo", pero mi amigo "revisar el correo", tambien es correcto?
> 
> gracias



I have a runny nose = tengo gotereo nasal

check the mail = (revisar el buzón para) ver si hay correspondencia

revisar el correo es demasiado literal....


----------



## Chaucer

tengo catarro = I have a cold [[Yes, I _would _have a runny nose, by implication]
tengo fluxion = I have nasal flux [[Yes, I _would _have a runny nose, by implication]
tengo fluido nasal = I have nasal fluid [[Yes, I _would _have a runny nose, by implication]
tengo gotereo/goteo nasal = I have nasal drip [[Yes, I _would _have a runny nose, by implication]
tengo romadizo = I have a head cold [[Yes, I _would _have a runny nose, by implication]
contraer romadizo = to contract a head cold [but not contract a runny nose]

adjective and noun
tengo la nariz *chorreada* = I have a runny nose [_Méx._]

tengo chorreo de la nariz = I have running of the nose [running of the nose is a common phrase in English, I believe]

tengo chorreo nasal = I have [a] nasal flow
me gotea la nariz = my nose is dripping
me corre la nariz = my nose is running [correr se refiere más a los animales]

NOTE:
I offer these attempts simply bring attentionto the problem of translating-- not necessarily literally-- but for equivalents in the target language. We were all looking for the translation that would convey the image of a certain "nose" that was experiencing "running, dripping, etc.", not for the usual suspect medical condition that might have a runny nose as a symptom.

I will say that I enjoy very much some of the reasoning, analysis of register, and etymological derivation I see explained as support for given translations. Now and then, though, I prefer to witness a search for an exactness-- as I said, not a literal exactness-- but not necessarily expecting to witness a success. I enjoy the process as much as the result, yet more

I may be running at the mouth. But I just thought it interesting that most translations sought out medical conditions rather than the image of the body part and related action.

I agree, _moquear, mocarrear, moqueo,_ etc. are appropriate only in certain contexts, but not in standard polite ones.

I attempted *chorrear* which is at a socially acceptable step above those terms offered above, yet it does not quite hit the desired register. 

I could tell my Mexican doctor, >> Tengo la nariz chorreada <<, just as I could tell my American doctor, "I have a runny nose." Both would equally be appropriate in their contexts, though it might be considered _naco_ my Mexican term for "runny".

Yes, "I have nasal drip, Doctor," is the appropriate language for the social context, and >> Tengo goteo nasal, Doctor << likewise.

Now then: with all the translations seeking the medical condition-- which somehow all seem already appropriate because all medical in terminology-- what I deduct is we can find no translation that is not vulgar, impolite, inappropriate that describes in Spanish an actually runny nose. Is that the case?
I mean, what if I want to translate that "I have a runny nose" from sitting in a steam bath (which I enjoy taking often), or from having been tear-gassed (which I was, once upon a time)-- would I have _romadizo_, would I have _catarro_, would I have a cold? No, a runny nose from a steam or tear-gas is-- though not the same in quality or quantity as in _catarro_ or a head cold-- is still a runny nose.

Running out this comment, I want to point out that in my own feeble attempts at translation, I consider it a personal failing not to have been able to translate the sound. "Runny" is smooth sounding, labial and liquid, >>chorreado<< harsh, grating.

This has been a quick summary of part of the thought process I engaged in to solve this translation of "runny nose." Basta.

This is a critique, not a criticism. I apologize if the tone may have sounded otherwise. I thoroughly enjoy the level of abilities I witness at work/play in this forum.

I'M CHAUCER CHÁVEZ, AND I APPROVED THIS MESSAGE.


----------



## Babelia

Yo diría: No hago más que sonarme la nariz hoy


----------



## Eugin

"Runny nose" is simply = me gotea la nariz. Simply as that...  or also: "me la paso moqueando" (more informal)...


----------



## Moritzchen

Yo simplemente digo "me chorrea la nariz". Pero trato de no hablar mucho del tema.


----------



## Soy Yo

Bueno... alguien realmente dice "I have nasal drip"???? (en inglés digo).


----------



## harreaza

Los médicos usamos: Secreción nasal (hialina o clara).


----------



## PaulPilot

yo diría "nariz congestionada"


----------



## paulrobert

For Soy Yo and some others in the thread:  nasal drip is from "post nasal drip" (which I think is a term created by TV commercials) which is not the same as runny nose.  You could say post nasal drip to your doctor but it probably wouldn't come up in regular conversation.


----------



## Lidija

Creo que Babelia tiene toda la razon


----------



## Bishfish

Otra opcion es >  se me escurre la nariz.


----------



## lulilanzi

This is for a flyer in a hospital.
Don't visit our patients if you have a *Runny nose*

*I have heard all of these:*
Se le escurre la nariz
Tiene la nariz aguada
Le corre la nariz
Esta moquiento - jajajaja

i don't like any of them. Any suggestions?

Creo que lo más "académico" y natural en español es "si está congestionado"

But estar congestionado is to be congested, and being congested and having a runny nose are two different things. Plus don't worry, I have tried that one before and it has been rejected for that reason.


----------



## Arrius

*una nariz/un resfriado que moquea.*


----------



## lulilanzi

Ok, entiendo. Sé que es diferente, pero decir "una nariz que chorrea" me parecía un poco ordinario.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Hola, Lunita.

*To have a runny nose *es una expresión coloquial; por lo tanto, se puede traducir como *estar moqueando / moquear*.

Si no te gustan, y lo quieres más formal, yo lo traduciría como *estar resfriado.*

*No visite a nuestros pacientes si está resfriado.*

Un saludito.

Eva


----------



## Oceanest

Estoy de acuerdo. No visite si está *resfriado*. Simple.


----------



## LuzmaPerez

Se dice "escurrimiento nasal" (aunque nariz aguada suena muy divertido!) jajajaj


----------



## Sagessevivo

Totalmente de acuerdo con LuzmaPerez. Escurrimiento nasal es lo más formal que encuentro yo también.


----------



## rocamadour

Hola tod@s! 
He visto que en el DRAE no aparece, pero estoy segura de que el término que están buscando es *rinorrea* (si necesitan algo formal, claro! Y como el consejo está dirigido a médicos...)
Aquí tienen un link (http://es.mimi.hu/medicina/rinorrea.html), pero buscando en Google hay muchos más.
Ciao!


----------



## Sagessevivo

¡Hola rocamadour! Esto es un volante que se entrega en el hospital, pero no va dirigido a los médicos. Es cierto que existe vocabulario más formal, pero si dices rinorrea no creo que mucha gente entendería. 

Este foro es maravilloso porque gente de diferentes lugares comparte lo que usa o escuchado en distintos lugares. La RAE es por supuesto respetada, pero no podemos basarnos en ésta si queremos comunicarle el mensaje a quien va dirigido. 

Nos vemos.


----------



## rocamadour

Sagessevivo said:


> ¡Hola rocamadour! Esto es un volante que se entrega en el hospital, pero no va dirigido a los médicos. Es cierto que existe vocabulario más formal, pero si dices rinorrea no creo que mucha gente entendería.
> 
> Este foro es maravilloso porque gente de diferentes lugares comparte lo que usa o escuchado en distintos lugares. La RAE es por supuesto respetada, pero no podemos basarnos en ésta si queremos comunicarle el mensaje a quien va dirigido.
> 
> Nos vemos.


 
Ahora entendí... 
Pensé *visitar* en el sentido de "pasar consulta" ... en cambio son los amigos y familiares que visitan a los hospitalizados ¿verdad? Claro que en este caso *rinorrea* no lo entendería nadie...
Perdonen la confusión y saludos a todos.


----------



## Curious Cusqueña

Los que me gustan más (y me parecen más adecuados y exactos) son:

"se me escurre la nariz"
"me gotea la nariz" (ya está así en el diccionario de WordReference)

Chaucer makes a good point about how the words sound as compared to the idea or meaning of the word. Unlike "chorrear", which has "ch", "escurre" has "s" which is a fluid sound. "Escurre" I believe captures the liquid sound like our English "runny". They are very similar in form: they both have a "u" and a longer consonant (rr and nn). And it just sounds like how you feel when your nose is running.

Catarro/resfriado may have varied meanings depending on where you're from, but as far as I know, they both mean "cold" and don't precisely refer to the SYMPTOM of having a runny nose. And all the other options presented seem too technical or too vulgar to me. (DISCLAIMER: I'm not a native Spanish speaker and I actually hear patients say "moco" and "moquear" often, so I really can't tell what's considered "appropriate" or "vulgar".)


----------



## cantupete3

PaulPilot said:


> yo diría "nariz congestionada"


 Nariz congestionada es diferente a el escurrimiento nasal o moqueo (runny nose)


----------



## ilsepm

Secreción nasal
Nombres alternativos: Goteo posnasal (exudado retronasal); Goteo nasal; Rinorrea

Les dejo el link para que consulten: umm.edu/esp_ency/article/003051.htm[/url] 

Saludos


----------



## Mirlo

Bueno, en Panamá usamos secreción nasal o me moquea la nariz.


----------



## cacahuatita

-----I could tell my Mexican doctor, >> Tengo la nariz chorreada <<, just as I could tell my American doctor, "I have a runny nose." Both would equally be appropriate in their contexts, though it might be considered _naco_ my Mexican term for "runny".------as by Chaucer

I'm not sure if "chorreada" is used in this context anywhere in Mexico, in the north at least, that would mean you just smeared something over your nose, not mucus, but something else. 

The phrases I use in an informal context are "tengo moquera"/"estoy moqueando" though I guess it could be considered a little impolite...I've never said "tengo la nariz chorreada" unless I got I don't know ice cream on it while eating of a cone

"Rinorrea" as ilsepm suggests does sound like the formal term...but it also sounds incredibly funny! just as "nariz aguada (can't stop laughing like in idiot)


----------



## SraLaTina

<3  mil gracias... por el esfuerzo y los datos.


----------



## rick_spoler

Se me caen los mocos


----------



## skoloffon

lauranazario said:


> I have a runny nose = tengo gotereo nasal
> 
> check the mail = (revisar el buzón para) ver si hay correspondencia
> 
> revisar el correo es demasiado literal....


El término es coloquial así que creo que se puede traducir como "tener escurrimiento en la nariz"


----------



## Rubns

Funny, I have now a runny nose and I came across this thread 

In Spain we'd say: tengo goteo nasal (formal) or la nariz me gotea (informal). But I'm sure there're plenty of different terms to express the same idea.


----------



## 涼宮

Sólo para añadir a la colección de opciones, en Venezuela decimos _tener la nariz tupida_.


----------



## Pecosa18

I would say pending on register level:

1) secreción nasal (technical)
2) Moqueadera / tengo moqueadera (general/borderline colloquial)

If it is a localized document translation you should use the one appropriate for the target audience (I'm pretty sure we got most of them covered above).


----------



## xaliscience

Creo que le dan mucha vuelta al asunto, simplemente: Tengo gripa.


----------



## iribela

xaliscience said:


> Creo que le dan mucha vuelta al asunto, simplemente: Tengo gripa.


¿Y si no es por gripe?


----------



## Mirlo

iribela said:


> ¿Y si no es por gripe?


Por la razón de que, puede ser un simple resfriado, pueden ser alergias o puede ser la gripe, por eso no se puede decir solo "tengo gripe".


----------



## iribela

Mirlo said:


> Por la razón de que, puede ser un simple resfriado, pueden ser alergias o puede ser la gripe, por eso no se puede decir solo "tengo gripe".


Obvio. Por eso le hice la pregunta a xaliscience, que "encontró una salida" tan fácil...


----------

